# need a job in malaga



## jeffs6972 (Oct 7, 2008)

hi im a 36 uk male, with a wife and 3 young children. we are looking to move 2 malaga we have no ties in england, im looking for work as a builders labourer i all so have all my hgv licenses. or any other type of work. were looking to come out and live in a moter home and put children in to school and learn to speak spainish, i would like any info on the best way to find work what i can expect to earn, the hours of a average work week info on state schools and the cheapest places to put my motorhome on a long term basis and once settled i will be looking to rent accomadation, i worked as a labourer on barn conversion for 5 years then i past my hgv 1 and 2 and was a driver for past 4 years so am looking for work in a similar line but would consider any job so i am just looking for general info and some info on getting a spanish social security no ,will be gratefull for any info thank you jeff


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Jeff

It's NOT a good time. 

Right now there is a MASSIVE slump in construction. Over 1/2 million additional on the dole THIS YEAR ALONE- and most from that sector. 

What casual work there is you can expect to close to MIN wages (*less than 600 EUROS per month*). And believe me you wont live on that - not 4 of you. 

An Spanish working week is 40 hours worked - But there is A LOT of pressure to do unpaid voluntary overtime! Also you may find there is a 2 hour Lunch (which does not count in the 40 hours) which though it sounds great is a swine if you're away somewhere.

HGV work within Spain - you'll NEED Spanish - good Spanish.


----------



## jeffs6972 (Oct 7, 2008)

if i got a job and then found a couple of months down the line that iwas out of work is there any benifits i could claim till i find another job and thanks for your reply


----------



## EmmaLouUK (Aug 4, 2008)

jeffs6972 said:


> if i got a job and then found a couple of months down the line that iwas out of work is there any benifits i could claim till i find another job and thanks for your reply


I believe you have to pay into the Spanish Social Security for a long time before you can get any benifits, but im not 100% on how long it is maybe Chris can help on that one.
Emma


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

jeffs6972 said:


> if i got a job and then found a couple of months down the line that iwas out of work is there any benifits i could claim till i find another job and thanks for your reply


Jeff 

It's been a while since I've been on the dole - BUT iirc you need to be working (and paying into the Social Security a MINIMUM of 6 months (but I'm trying to check as iirc they were going to change this to 12 months) continuously to be eligible). Dole payments are VERY limited and the time you'll get money depends 100% on the time you've paid in. 

The MAX you'll get is 2 years and to get this you'll need to have paid in the FULL 6 years previous. If in the last 6 years you've only worked/paid in 3 years - you'll only get the dole for 1 year.

If you are TOTALLY without income - there may be other regional packages (I cant help there) - but they will NOT be generous at all. And given the current state of the national coffers - a lot of grants/benefits etc are being withdrawn (This Im seeing where I work). This you'd need to apply to the Social Security that serves the area you are in - and I can tell you - they'll expect you to speak Spanish.

Spain is NOT a place to live if you'll need benefits support. This from experience.


----------



## EmmaLouUK (Aug 4, 2008)

chris(madrid) said:


> Jeff
> 
> It's been a while since I've been on the dole - BUT iirc you need to be working (and paying into the Social Security a MINIMUM of 6 months (but I'm trying to check as iirc they were going to change this to 12 months) continuously to be eligible). Dole payments are VERY limited and the time you'll get money depends 100% on the time you've paid in.
> 
> ...


Thanks for clearing that up Chris lol I had an idea but wasn't 100% sure . 
Emma


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

EmmaLouUK said:


> Thanks for clearing that up Chris lol I had an idea but wasn't 100% sure .
> Emma


I'll TRY and chat with the SocSecurity guy when he comes tomorrow (Wednesday)

I know that if you've worked a year you're OK for 4 months dole - But cant remember whether you get at 6months or whether 6 months is the min to restart the counters.


----------



## jeffs6972 (Oct 7, 2008)

hi mate i have a income and savings to fall back on just wanted to no for future ref could you tell me of any online sites that can help with all my question regarding working ,schools and accomadationand residency, many thanks jeff


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

jeffs6972 said:


> hi mate i have a income and savings to fall back on just wanted to no for future ref could you tell me of any online sites that can help with all my question regarding working ,schools and accomadationand residency, many thanks jeff


Read through the threads on here - most of it has been covered fairly recently.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

If I were you, I would stay in the UK. There is mass unemployment here and Spanish nationals are first in the queue if any jobs come along. Is commuting an option?? wages are higher in the UK, hours are less and flights arent too bad

Jo


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

Jeff
if there is an option for you to continue working in the Uk, then keep working! Without speaking any Spanish and without a steady "base" of work, then I am afraid your dream in Spain will become a nightmare. Don't fall for the "Places in the Sun" theme of life out here - it is damn hard and you will be working far, far harder than you ever worked in the UK. And all for far, far less reward! As the popular saying goes, "If you want to leave Spain with a small fortune, you have to start with a large one!"
If your job in the UK can fund your ability to commute, as jojo has previously mentioned, then take that option. In my humble opinion, do not come out here without thinking it through to the end. Spain is a wonderful place, but there is not the safety net system here that you guys from the UK are used to. If you currently have a steady job in the UK, hang onto it! The market is really toigh and many, many local Spanish are without work. Imagine how hard it is for a non-Spanish speaking foreigner to get work in a climate where well educated Spaniards cannot get labouring jobs. As Chris has said, the construction industry has been the hardest hit in the current economic downturn, which, incidentally, has been going this way for about 3 years in Andalucia.

The grass may seem greener on this side, but it can be a lot more difficult to mow!!

Good luck buddy

Tony


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Zimtony said:


> - it is damn hard and you will be working far, far harder than you ever worked in the UK. And all for far, far less reward!


And just to make things WORSE - They want to increase the MAX working week from 40 to 65 hours - Plus extend the retirement age to 75. Service and low pay industries will be HELLISH places to work if it happens.


----------

